# Same Story..One More Chapter~Big Cruz



## bigcruz (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey All, Im back at it to give it another go. Im 27 and have been lifting on and off for several years now. I kept a journal here several years ago and it really helped me stay on track. On my last journal I made some great gains and got in relatively good shape. However I lost interest and did some MMA training for a while, then lost interest in that as well lol. I have been doing some boxing training which I really enjoy however I really started missing the lifting so here I am again.

My goal is to simply get back in my lifting shape.

I started today with some light chest to get my body back into action

DB Press
70x8
80x5
80x5
80x5
80x4

Incline Press
125x8
125x8
125x8
115x8

DB chest flyes
25x10
25x10
25x10

DB Tri Press
55x12
65x10
70x8
70x8

Tri Cable Pull Downs
40x10
50x10
50x10

As I mentioned earlier I really enjoyed the boxing I was doing so alot of my cardio will be boxing related.

7 min Speed bag work

3-3 min rounds on the heavy bag

gassed


----------



## bigcruz (Apr 14, 2013)

211 lbs

Back

Deads
215x5
215x5
235x5
235x5
235x5

Bent over barbell rows
115x8
125x8
125x8
125x8

Wide Grip Pulldown
90x8
110x8
110x8

Close Grip Pulldown
70x12
90x12
90x12

Sit Up
3 sets x20

1 mile on the treadmill @5.5
5 min Jumprope

Felt good this morn, Im still trying to find where I am at strength wise. Overall good workout


----------



## bigcruz (Apr 15, 2013)

off day today normally would be a cardio day however I had a prior engagement.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 28, 2013)

7/28/2013

Felt really good going into this workout today

Deads (not including weight of the bar)
215x5
265x5
265x5
265x5
265x5

Bent over rows
115x8
125x8
130x8
130x8

Wide Grip Pull Down behind the neck
90x10
100x10
100x10
100x10

Cable Rows
100x12
110x12
110x12

Ab wheel
3 sets of 10

Crunches
3 sets of 12

10 min cardio on Bike


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like you're off to a good start!  Keep it up!


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 29, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Looks like you're off to a good start!  Keep it up!


thanks man


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 29, 2013)

7/29/2013

felt a little tired today due to a lack of sleep, however once I got home from work and seen my babies I was motivated to go

Cardio & Conditioning 

25 min treadmill jog at 5.5mph

2x3min rounds of shadow boxing
1x3min round heavy bag
....gassed....


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 30, 2013)

7/30/2013

I felt good going into todays workout however I was not to happy with what I did. I kind of felt lost in there today.

Shoulders
DB Press
55x5
55x5
55x5
40x8
40x8

Lateral Raise
12.5x10
12.5x10
15x10
15x10

1 arm barbell raise
55x15
55x15
55x15

DB Shrugs
55x12
60x12
60x12

15 min stationary bike @ lowest resistance.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 31, 2013)

off dizzay!


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 3, 2013)

took more days off than I wanted to, felt really good getting back into my dungeon today

8/3/2013
chest & Tri

Bench Press (not including bar)
150x5
160x5
160x5
160x5
140x5

DB Incline press
60x8
60x8
55x6
40x10

Dips Body Weigh
8
7
5

Flyes
25x10
25x10
25x10

Skull Crushers
60x8
60x8
50x8

Tri Pulldown
30x15
30x15
30x15

20 Min Treadmill jog @5.5mph

Great workout overall.


----------

